# Bizarre yarn prices



## Paularose (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello. I am new to this site/forum and somewhat new to knitting.&#128522;

I was looking for some discontinued yarn and wound up on Amazon's UK site. I found a listing for either one or two skeins of Bernat's Mosaic yarn at... I am not exaggerating... over 1000 UK Pounds. Which probably converts to 2000 to 3000 US dollars.

This particular yarn and color scheme does not seem to be available in places other than eBay's site and Amazon's site. Does discontinued yarn ever really run this high at asking prices? I thought perhaps this was just a typo on the part of the seller. Then again, I thought they were really asking that obscene price for the yarn.

Any thoughts from those on the forum?

Thanks!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Paularose said:


> Hello. I am new to this site/forum and somewhat new to knitting.😊
> 
> I was looking for some discontinued yarn and wound up on Amazon's UK site. I found a listing for either one or two skeins of Bernat's Mosaic yarn at... I am not exaggerating... over 1000 UK Pounds. Which probably converts to 2000 to 3000 US dollars.
> 
> ...


Yep.

http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Bernat-Mosaic-Yarn/6270377/product.html


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

£1000 converts to around $1500. Yeah, I think that's a little excessive for a skein of yarn. Good luck to the seller if they think they can get it.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The web site quoted by WindingRoad is much better in price BUT they are out of stock probably forever.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I've seen yarn go for hundreds of dollars but not thousands. That is just crazy! I pass


----------



## Paularose (Jan 27, 2015)

So the take away from my question and replies is that people actually try to sell discontinued yarn at ridiculous prices? Sheesh!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Paularose said:


> So the take away from my question and replies is that people actually try to sell discontinued yarn at ridiculous prices? Sheesh!


Seems that way.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Paularose said:


> So the take away from my question and replies is that people actually try to sell discontinued yarn at ridiculous prices? Sheesh!


People do try to sell almost anything at crazy prices, which they usually don't get. BUT one of the rules of "haggling" is if you don't ask high enough you can't come down to what you really expect to get. That's one way of testing what the market will bear. :lol: :roll:


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

that is so absolutely outrageous!!!


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

Paularose said:


> Hello. I am new to this site/forum and somewhat new to knitting.😊
> 
> I was looking for some discontinued yarn and wound up on Amazon's UK site. I found a listing for either one or two skeins of Bernat's Mosaic yarn at... I am not exaggerating... over 1000 UK Pounds. Which probably converts to 2000 to 3000 US dollars.
> 
> ...


Benat Mosaic yarn sells for less than $10 per skein. The price you said Amazon listed it for MUST be a typographical error.... I would write to the seller and ask her to verify the price..... unless that price is for HUNDREDS of skeins, it cannot possibly be correct!! Seems to me that there should be a decimal point in there...


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome to knitting and to the site!!
Don't know where you are but this is a great site to get yarn at great deals (much to my hubby's dismay!! LOL!)

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I was imagining buying enough to make an afphgan. I'm thinking that's enough to buy a NEW car.

Great down payment on a house ... or a dentists visit.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Hello and welcome to knitting and to the site!!
> Don't know where you are but this is a great site to get yarn at great deals (much to my hubby's dismay!! LOL!)
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


Didn't see any Mosaic. I think Bernat is discontinuing lots of their yarn.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

or a trip to Oregon/Washington......



DHobbit said:


> I was imagining buying enough to make an afphgan. I'm thinking that's enough to buy a NEW car.
> 
> Great down payment on a house ... or a dentists visit.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks like a missing decimal. Even &#8356;10 is steep for a $6 skein of yarn.Or even 10 Euros.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> It looks like a missing decimal. Even ₤10 is steep for a $6 skein of yarn.Or even 10 Euros.


Where is the OP?


----------



## Paularose (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought it had to be a typographical error as well. I tried to contact the seller this afternoon, but Amazon kept giving me an error message. I will try tomorrow. And I'll also let the forum know what the seller has to say.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Paularose (Jan 27, 2015)

sorry, but I don't know what OP means. If you could let me know I can try to answer.


----------



## Paularose (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello to you too!  and thank you for the welcome to the board. If anybody is interested the listing, it is for the Bernat Mosaic in the psychedelic colors on the Amazon UK site. I would put in the link but I'm using my phone and still am a little unsure how to copy paste on phones.

I'm in New York City and while there are plenty of yarn stores in the five boroughs I find the prices are higher than I would get buying off of the web, even factoring in shipping prices. And thank you for the online store reference as well. I believe I've already bought yarn from them already and yes they are a nice site.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Has to be a mistake. One of the sites has it for $5.99. Anyone that pays those prices has more money than good sense.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Paularose said:


> sorry, but I don't know what OP means. If you could let me know I can try to answer.


Original Poster, that's you, today. They just wanted to know if you were ordering from Timbucktoo.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rainie said:


> Original Poster, that's you, today. They just wanted to know if you were ordering from Timbucktoo.


Be careful Snarkiness can get you in trouble. Just sayin' LOL


----------



## Paularose (Jan 27, 2015)

I finally realized what OP meant after I sent off the post. Actually, I'm ordering from Podunk... 

I'm from NYC, and do have a long history of knitting. By that I mean all I can knit are the purl and knit stitch. I cannot follow those directions which are in a language unknown to any human being, & I cannot make any other stitch known to knitters worldwide. Thus I am stuck with scarves and hats that I make with that circular loom. Would love to finally get something under my belt so I could make some socks. I have a very large family and they love my handmade gifts that I give them each Hanukkah and Christmas. Unfortunately, there are only so many heads and necks among my family, & I can't keep giving them scarves and hats each holiday. But I've seen so many adorable colorful socks that I would love to learn how to make. Sigh... Maybe in my next life.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Paularose, take an intermediate class from one of those shops near you. Or a private class to learn our bizarre knitting language. It isn't hard but you have to know what all those abbreviations mean. Start with a simple vest or pullover and each new pattern add an element that's new to you. Before long you'll be knitting with the best. But it definitely helps to know the "language". And don't forget YouTube. Have fun!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Paularose,
Welcome to KP from So. California.

I saw the yarn you're looking for on eBay, but it's $38.50 for 2 skeins...still seems like a lot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Skeins-HTF-Bernat-MOSAIC-Yarn-PSYCHEDELIC-Super-Bright-Self-Patterning/371243255249?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3D1cdaaf8e86534b67b46224628658380c%26pid%3D100204%26rk%3D14%26rkt%3D30%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D261746686183


----------



## jackdigger (Apr 26, 2012)

£1,998.00 on Amazon UK sold by M&E Store USA ???????????????


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Paularose said:


> Hello. I am new to this site/forum and somewhat new to knitting.😊
> 
> I was looking for some discontinued yarn and wound up on Amazon's UK site. I found a listing for either one or two skeins of Bernat's Mosaic yarn at... I am not exaggerating... over 1000 UK Pounds. Which probably converts to 2000 to 3000 US dollars.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the advantage is but you will find a number of things on Amazon have silly prices especially in craft books. There must be some reason the sellers do this although I have never found out why. Be assured you can find things much cheaper elsewhere. I often use them to find something I like and then search the web for that item to get the best price.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Paularose said:


> So the take away from my question and replies is that people actually try to sell discontinued yarn at ridiculous prices? Sheesh!


*Welcome to the Forum*

I had posted a similar comment when someone was extolling the price of their expensive yarn only to shut up by others pointing out it was for 10 skeins instead of the one at $22 I saw listed.

You need to be careful when reading eBay and Amazon seller's sites as many are selling their entire stock in one listing--had to get the ten salad plates I wanted once and got 32 which was the original box the company made since they were restaurant ware.

Yes, vintage or out of stock items are marked up and rightfully so since those that "have to have it" will pay the price without a thought (husband is really buying it).

May I suggest you look at Red Heart's variegated since they carry many of the identical colors in worsted weight acrylic. If they have it others will too since that is how the market works and you will catch on over time.

Speaking of bizarre http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309378-1.html and it turns out they have no stock available anyway!!!

Continuez de tricoter!!!!!


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

While some one might be mad enough to try and charge that it is doubtful if it is the true price. Either some one for got the decimal point and it should be £10.00, which would be about $15 or that seller keeps an eye via a computer program on other sellers prices.

When it 'sees' the same yarn at a higher price it will automatically increase the price of the yarn being sold at that site. If the other site also uses the program they will raise their prices and a price war in reverse arises so a reasonable price soon soars to the ridiculous.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would email the seller and offer $100.00 a skein, saying you read the ad and it MUST be a typo. Once they pick themselves off the floor you have a point to start haggling. My husband discourages my haggling on ebay (never tried amazon) but I tell him if they say no they will still sell me the product if I really want it. Usually at a much lower price.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

This is the ebay site I went to. Many are discontinued, but some are still available
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Bernat+mosaic+yarn&LH_PrefLoc=2&_arm=1&_armm=63&_ruu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3DBernat%2Bmosaic%2Byarn%26_arr%3D1


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a look at Amazon - there was a question posted "is this a typo" 19,000 people waiting for an answer!!!! There are three different types of Bernat yarn all at the sane ridiculous price!!!


----------



## rosecje (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello! I'm new here, but I think I may have the answer. I have seen books listed on Amazon for normal prices and then there would be a seller asking something outrageous for the same book. I did a little investigating and it has to do with the seller being out of stock but wanting to keep their Amazon selling status active. They put an outrageous price knowing no one will buy it, but they still have a listing, thereby are active.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yikes! That is way above my budget!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Paula Rose & Welcome!

I'm an eBay seller (at least part of the time) and I shop on eBay a lot, too. It's very easy to make a mistake when listing an item. Since that price was at an even number - 1000 - I would think the seller didn't get the decimal point in there. There is no point in listing things at absurd prices that no one will pay, so it isn't really done. I've forgotten whether you wrote to the seller, but she would most likely appreciate a heads up about the apparent mistake. 

Also, the only haggling done on eBay is when the listing is for 'Buy it Now or Make an Offer'. Agreeing to a private sale is not allowed. They want to know how much you sold an item for because they charge a fee, a percentage of the selling price AND the shipping charges. 

One more thing for all of you in this conversation - if there is an app that will watch the market, waiting for someone to offer a thing at a higher price and then reporting back, I am not aware of it. The idea is usually to price lower than others so your item will sell. I have never seen the price of something I was watching increase. There is no point. If it isn't selling at five dollars, why in the world would you change it to ten dollars?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

rosecje said:


> Hello! I'm new here, but I think I may have the answer. I have seen books listed on Amazon for normal prices and then there would be a seller asking something outrageous for the same book. I did a little investigating and it has to do with the seller being out of stock but wanting to keep their Amazon selling status active. They put an outrageous price knowing no one will buy it, but they still have a listing, thereby are active.


Yes,I thought this could be the explanation.
Another less plausible reason has to do with [drug etc] money laundering.


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Bernat-Mosaic-Yarn/6270377/product.html


Wow. I would never have thought to look on Overstock for yarn.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

You can get it here but they have a $50 minimum order:

http://www.smileysyarns.com/cgi-shopper/search.cgi/smileysyarns/ezshopper?user_id=ID&1_option=3&1=bernatmosaic&database=dbase1.exm&template=template1.htm

However at 3.99 a skein you can get enough for an afghan with $50!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

The e-tent (yarn factory outlet) WAS selling this but they put it on special and sold out. Spinrite owns that site and they bought Bernat, Patons, Caron and more. When a yarn shows up there it's either discontinued colors OR a Discontinued yarn.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Probably not an error. I have noticed books that are out of print are on Amazon for silly money. I guess if anything is generally unavailable and someone has some/one they can try to get any price they want. Hope you can find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

Smiley's seems to have it.
http://www.smileysyarns.com/cgi-shopper/search.cgi/smileysyarns/ezshopper?user_id=ID&1_option=3&1=bernatmosaic&database=dbase1.exm&template=template1.htm

Sorry. I see this has already been posted.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> Hi Paularose,
> Welcome to KP from So. California.
> 
> I saw the yarn you're looking for on eBay, but it's $38.50 for 2 skeins...still seems like a lot.
> ...


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

2 Skeins Bernat Mosaic Yarn "Mosaic"
$8.50


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

It's something with the Amazon site. I was looking for a book last week and Amazon had the price set at $500 (US). I thought maybe it was out of print and rare, but that was crazy. When I checked back last night, there were used ones for $4.88 and new ones for under $15.00.

Maybe if they are totally out of stock and don't have a line on other distributors, the price just goes to something silly.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

rosecje said:


> Hello! I'm new here, but I think I may have the answer. I have seen books listed on Amazon for normal prices and then there would be a seller asking something outrageous for the same book. I did a little investigating and it has to do with the seller being out of stock but wanting to keep their Amazon selling status active. They put an outrageous price knowing no one will buy it, but they still have a listing, thereby are active.


Thanks for posting this. I always wondered if it was some kind of money-laundering scheme. :lol:


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

I bought home grown,dyed,and spun wool from a young lady in River Falls, Wiscomsin. Heather tweed purples. Don't remember her name but she sells on line.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that's absurd


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I think it's a mistake in conversion. The yarn is coming from the US so I strongly suspect that when converting, they just did it incorrectly and didn't think about the actual meaning of what they had posted. A question was asked about the price 19 hours ago with, as yet, no reply. The question asked if it was a typo because 19,000 people are waiting for the reply. They won't sell it so it won't disappear until they sort it out. I would just keep watching. We don't have that sort of money to spend on yarn over here - if you're rich enough to pay this, you are rich enough to have more exciting things to do than look on amazon for a discontinued yarn.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Hello and welcome to knitting and to the site!!
> Don't know where you are but this is a great site to get yarn at great deals (much to my hubby's dismay!! LOL!)
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


Thanks for listing....didn't know about this place.


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I've used this yarn. And, no matter the price, I wouldn't buy it again. While the colors are beautiful, I found that with a good tug, the strands actually pulled apart. I could easily break the yarn with my hands. Since I loved the colors, I thought that was very sad, but may have something to do with its being discontinued


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/371242790907?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&chn=ps&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/261746686183?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&chn=ps&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

I didn't know Overstock sold yarn. I wasn't impressed by their prices at all!


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Hello and welcome to knitting and to the site!!
> Don't know where you are but this is a great site to get yarn at great deals (much to my hubby's dismay!! LOL!)
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


Just be aware that the prices are in US dollars when ordering form this site, even though the company is located in Ontario. At the current exchange rate, its something to consider.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some people think, "What the market will bear." Perhaps they are looking for someone to make an offer. I say, let them hold their breath.



Paularose said:


> So the take away from my question and replies is that people actually try to sell discontinued yarn at ridiculous prices? Sheesh!


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

Need directions for Scand.knit ball ornaments.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Access denied."

Is this just for Canadians or did DH's hopes intervene?



Frogger said:


> Hello and welcome to knitting and to the site!!
> Don't know where you are but this is a great site to get yarn at great deals (much to my hubby's dismay!! LOL!)
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Original Poster. Person who opened the topic. Can always send PM.



Paularose said:


> sorry, but I don't know what OP means. If you could let me know I can try to answer.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Geez! I have two or three skeins of this yarn that I bought on clearance for maybe $1.99 each. Almost afraid to use it now! Didn't know it was that valuable! ( Just kidding.) Enjoyed this thread. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------

